
Bob Seger Music now available on streaming services - skmurphy
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/nation-now/2017/06/16/bob-seger-music-streaming/403500001/
======
skmurphy
an update to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14278565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14278565)
this thread from two months ago, Seger's music is now available on streaming
services.

    
    
       A representative for Seger said Friday's move was prompted by growing fan demand 
       and urging from the streaming companies, some of which indicated he was now 
       their most-requested unavailable artist.

